# Handee Clamp



## rimshot (Apr 27, 2016)

.......................... 

View attachment 004.jpg


View attachment 013.jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 015.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks neat, doesn't look like it will hold up to any sort of torque on the nut?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2016)

You do realize that the poster has the same address as the manufacturer? I would have banned him but I don't have access to do it without deleting the post.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 28, 2016)

Rusty said:


> You do realize that the poster has the same address as the manufacturer? I would have banned him but I don't have access to do it without deleting the post.



Oh go ahead, you'll feel better. No loss.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 28, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Oh go ahead, you'll feel better. No loss.



I deleted the ad.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2016)

A product like that is doomed for late night tv anyway.


----------

